# GAAAAAAAA   WHY AM I A THREAD KILLER??????



## More of a BYC person (Sep 7, 2010)

Im a thread killer PLEASE post to prove im not worthless


----------



## Shiloh Acres (Sep 8, 2010)

Aw, sorry, you are NOT worthless. 

I've been a thread killer before apparently. I just figure people don't avoid threads I post on on purpose and don't take it personally. But there was a week or two there I almost wondered, LOL. Just my bad luck I guess.


----------



## More of a BYC person (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanx    I tend to kill every thread i type hello on...  LOL


----------



## savingdogs (Sep 8, 2010)

Maybe what you post just sums everything up!


----------



## More of a BYC person (Sep 8, 2010)

ya 


Post:Help my chickens dieing

Me: I dont know  BUMP



END OF THREAD   




LOL  thats happened before....


----------



## dkluzier (Sep 8, 2010)

I too am a thread killer - how bout you??

NEXT???


----------



## Beekissed (Sep 9, 2010)

Major thread murderer here.....


----------



## Mea (Sep 9, 2010)

Been there.   Do that...regularly    



  "Hi, i'm Mea...and i'm a thread killer"


----------



## Beekissed (Sep 9, 2010)

We don't have too many thread deaths on here anymore....not anymore.  Use to.


----------



## More of a BYC person (Sep 9, 2010)

Sigh mabybie we should make a thread killers club  i think id be like queen of the killers...


----------



## Iwantgoats (Sep 12, 2010)

don't worry about it.  There are plenty of people who are thread killers just like you.  I do it sometimes and it's just one of those things you have to laugh at yourself about.  Don't take it too seriously, it's no biggie.


----------



## lilchick (Sep 12, 2010)

Just look at it this way: YOU get to have the final word......


----------

